

Why isn't there a social network for hackers? - dakrisht

Where is the "social" network for hackers?<p>For Developers, engineers, inventors, innovators, visionaries, bright, intelligent, passion about technology people?<p>It's not FB, G+, Reddit (as much as I love you reddit), HN, GitHub, Quora (getting closer), etc.<p>Who wants to build it? Let's build it together.<p>Imagine a place where you can share ideas, follow what others are doing, encourage interest, relationships to benefit products and initiatives, build technology, share code, share the now and the future of software, hardware, networking, all while creating and inventing cool shit.<p>There are so many brilliant people out there who are confined to their day-to-day world, without a place to develop ideas, personal relationships and products online.<p>What do you guys think
======
shanelja
Everyone else seems to have missed the irony here.

hackerne.ws _is_ the social network for hackers. It may not be a traditional
social network, but this is a place where you can share ideas, follow what
others are doing, encourage interests, form relationships to benefit products
and initiatives, share code, share the now and future of software, hardware,
networking, all while we create and invent cool shit.

And for "build technology"... I guess that's what GitHub is for? :)

~~~
saurik
In fact, I would argue that Hacker News is more social than "a traditional
social network": there is much more active and deep discussion that occurs
here than I've ever seen on, say, Facebook.

~~~
RollAHardSix
And yet, I tend to read comments without looking at usernames. I'd argue it's
more anonymous then "a traditional social network". Both more social and more
anonymous, oooh creepy.

~~~
shanelja
I normally read through comments and only look at the username if it's a
particularly good comment, sometimes I follow the person.

Better than 700 friends I barely know.

~~~
dakrisht
The 700 friends who aren't really friends. So true.

------
tsahyt
The internet itself has been the social network for hackers ever since. As a
hacker it's more like "what places to avoid" rather than where to go to.

~~~
dakrisht
Agreed. But, there are a ton of people who want a place to share ideas and see
them come to fruition - most can't do it on their own so they need help. And
what could be better than a closed, tight, perhaps even paid community where
users can exchange ideas, prototypes (closed, open), code, work on projects
together, seek interest, advisors for two common goals really: make cool
software together and make a ton of cash.

~~~
tsahyt
There's one thing you forgot here: They want to do that in _one place_. We're
already doing all that here, today. We work on code using GitHub or similar
services. We present our work on HN. We've got endless means of communication.
And bottome line, we _are_ a community. _But_ , it's spread out all over the
internet. I see where your question's going, which is why I wanted to clarify
it a bit.

------
techwraith
You mean like <http://geeklist.com>?

~~~
dakrisht
Geeklist is a good start

------
lightyrs
It _is_ GitHub.

~~~
jasonkester
Not really. Github represents the small fraction of developers who are into
Open Source and who use Git. (and who honestly believe that they're "most
developers")

So while I'm sure you'll find plenty of folks here that use it, it's probably
worth taking on board that it doesn't represent a significant portion of the
dev community in general.

~~~
lightyrs
Earn my reply next time.

------
mnicole
That's pretty much exactly what <http://koding.com/> is working on. They've
got a good leg up.

------
hasenj
Maybe that's what <http://coderwall.com/> is trying to do.

------
calgoo
Like email lists / irc / github ?

~~~
dakrisht
I remember how amazing IRC used to be in the 90s - it was the goto for the
Internet public. The Internet that wasn't wasting time in AOL chat rooms.

Picture a closed community where you can't just join because it's cool - you
have to be somewhat credible - have created something - anything, posses
skills, talent, a relative position of employment, etc. certain "criteria" -
to build a talents, rich community. Just like FB did it with Harvard only,
then Stanford, then colleges, you get the picture.

~~~
kybernetikos
Closed communities are not very hackerish.

~~~
shanelja
They are if you provide a backdoor for the none-member hackers to connect
through.

~~~
kybernetikos
true, they'd be a little hackerish if it was a closed community of zero people
with an exploit to get in...

------
lsiebert
Oh, they have that. It's called metafilter.

------
jlt
StackExchange?

------
dreamdu5t
The internet is a social network. HTTP is the API/protocol.

